# Apache startet nach anlegen einer Alias Domain nicht mehr



## Fastserv (15. Jan. 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe in ISPConfig eine Alias Domain angelegt und beim speichern hat sich der Apache aufgehangen. Ein Neustart bricht immer mit folgender Meldung ab:


```
Starting web server: apache2apache2: bad group name www-data Action 'start' failed. The Apache error log may have more information.  failed!
```
ein auszug aus dem Apache error log:

```
[Wed Jan 15 18:42:37 2014] [error] [client 89.136.120.205] <b>Security Alert!</b> The PHP CGI cannot be accessed directly.
[Wed Jan 15 18:42:37 2014] [error] [client 89.136.120.205] 
[Wed Jan 15 18:42:37 2014] [error] [client 89.136.120.205] <p>This PHP CGI binary was compiled with force-cgi-redirect enabled.  This
[Wed Jan 15 18:42:37 2014] [error] [client 89.136.120.205] means that a page will only be served up if the REDIRECT_STATUS CGI variable is
[Wed Jan 15 18:42:37 2014] [error] [client 89.136.120.205] set, e.g. via an Apache Action directive.</p>
[Wed Jan 15 18:42:37 2014] [error] [client 89.136.120.205] <p>For more information as to <i>why</i> this behaviour exists, see the <a href="http://php.net/security.cgi-bin">manual page for CGI security</a>.</p>
[Wed Jan 15 18:42:37 2014] [error] [client 89.136.120.205] <p>For more information about changing this behaviour or re-enabling this webserver,
[Wed Jan 15 18:42:37 2014] [error] [client 89.136.120.205] consult the installation file that came with this distribution, or visit 
[Wed Jan 15 18:42:37 2014] [error] [client 89.136.120.205] <a href="http://php.net/install.windows">the manual page</a>.</p>
[Wed Jan 15 18:42:37 2014] [error] [client 89.136.120.205] Premature end of script headers: php
suexec policy violation: see suexec log for more details
suexec policy violation: see suexec log for more details
suexec policy violation: see suexec log for more details
[Wed Jan 15 18:43:06 2014] [error] [client 89.244.144.132] Symbolic link not allowed or link target not accessible: /var/www/ispconfig, referer: https://www.swmserver.de:8080/index.php
[Wed Jan 15 18:43:08 2014] [error] [client 89.244.144.132] Symbolic link not allowed or link target not accessible: /var/www/ispconfig, referer: https://www.swmserver.de:8080/index.php
[Wed Jan 15 18:43:09 2014] [error] [client 89.244.144.132] Symbolic link not allowed or link target not accessible: /var/www/ispconfig, referer: https://www.swmserver.de:8080/index.php
```
und in der Suexec log:

```
[2014-01-15 18:46:24]: invalid target group id: (5006)
[2014-01-15 18:47:05]: invalid target group id: (5005)
[2014-01-15 18:47:35]: invalid target group id: (5005)
[2014-01-15 18:48:06]: invalid target group id: (5005)
```
Soweit ich das sehe meckert er an das die REDIRECT_STATUS CGI variable nicht gesetzt ist. Ich hab aber auf einem zweiten Server nachgesehen und da ist sie auch nicht gesetzt. Werd da jetzt nicht richtig schlau draus. Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.

Gruß
Stefan

System: Debian Squeeze, ISPConfig 3.0.5.3 nach entsprechender Perfect Server Anleitung installiert


----------



## Till (15. Jan. 2014)

Das hört sich nach einem problem mit usern / gruppen in /etc/passwd, shadow, group oder gshadow an. Es muss nichts mit der aliasdomain direkt zu tun haben, ist vorher vielleicht nur nicht aufgefallen dass apache nicht mehr neugestarte werde konnte. Denn solange er läuft, schaut liest er die Gruppen nicht neu ein. Schau mal in /etc/group nach, ob da die Gruppe www-data drin steht.


----------



## Fastserv (16. Jan. 2014)

Hallo Till,

danke für die schnelle Antwort. Die /etc/group war komplett leer! Ich habe die Datei aus einem Backup wieder hergestellt und alle Webs bis auf die bei der ich die Alias Domain anlegen wollte funktionieren wieder. Ich habe am gleichen Tag vorher noch weitere Domains angelegt, und das ohne Probleme.

Bei dem Web das nicht funktioniert erhalte ich jetzt die Fehlermeldung:

```
[Thu Jan 16 07:17:06 2014] [crit] [client 89.244.144.132] (13) Permission denied: /var/www/swm-produktion.de/web/.htaccess pcfg_openfile: unable to check htaccess file, ensure it is readable
```
Wobei dieser Pfad ja so gar nicht existiert und /swm-produktion.de ein symlink auf das Web ist welcher auch stimmt. Die Rechte des Webs scheinen auch zu stimmen.


----------



## Till (16. Jan. 2014)

Schau mal nach ob der die gruppe des webs in /etc/group existiert und ob der apache user (unter debian heißt er z.B. www-data) dort Mitglied ist.


----------



## Fastserv (16. Jan. 2014)

Hab das Problem jetzt gelöst. Es warum auch immer war die falsche Gruppe bei dem fcgi starter script gesetzt. Danke für die Hilfe!

Gruß
Stefan


----------

